# Cutting felt letters on vinyl cutter



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I want to experiment with cutting felt and other fabrics on my vinyl cutter. I have a Graphtec CE-5000. Do I need to put a fusible or sticky backing on the fabric. I have a sew and cut file for ragged letters, and I want to experiment ragged letter appliques with out ordering pre-cut. If they sell good then i would maybe order them per-cut..


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I know of several people that use heat transfer mask to apply the material to and then use their cutter. You may want to try that.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

That is a good Idea. I assume that I would put the material upright on the carrier sheet and then put the mask over that..correct? If the mask is on the top of the material does it come off easy after your applique' is sewn down?

I am fairly new with my cutter and want to ask questions before I get frustrated trying something new.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

the mask would act as the carrier while you cut it. You will remove the mask prior to sewing on.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok, that sounds a little better. I will try this out. Thanks so much for the helpful hint


----------

